# Made a dozen Christmas ornaments in about 15 mins....Easy peasy!



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Clear ornies
ultra fine glitter and 
PLedge Floor polish with Future Shine

these are so easy and turned out so beautiful, picture doesnt do them justice


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW They are really beautiful...
bopeep


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

these are really very beautiful. I would give them as gift wrapped individually in a gift bag. Wow. They look so expensive!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW! :rock:

SO what are the directions?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Great job!! They look like you spent a fortune on them!!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Very, very pretty!!!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Very Very pretty! Do you swirl the pledge inside the ornaments and then swoosh the glitter in them so they stick to the floorwax as it dries? That's brilliant. I've seen people use nail polish thinned down, but Pledge...great idea.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I made some a few weeks back with the grandkids that are similiar.

Except we used very watered down Elmer's Glue....(less toxic).
The kids just beamed at their resulting ornament!

We just added several drops of the very watered down Elmer's Glue
Twisted and swirled to coat all the insides.
Drained well.

Add the glitter.
Rotate to cover all areas.

Dumped out excess glitter.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone

I am anxious for the Martha Stewarts glitters to go on clearance after Christmas 

The directions are the same as TallPines posted cept i used the pledge, it was a bit pricey, 6.00 plus some change at WM but no more than I used making the 15 ornies i done yesterday i figure the bottle would be good for a hundred ornies or so...I do plan on making alot more, in school and college colors and once i get my Cricut set up to use I will get the Sure Cuts Alot downloaded so i can use it to cut out school mascots etc on vinyl and attaching to the outside of ornie..I know the local school mascots here would sell well so I am planning on setting up a booth in the October Daze fest...well as of now am planning on it unless i can get the local gift shop to carry some of them...

Martha Stewart has alot of different color of ultra fine glitters, i did try one in white but did not like it as well as i did the Garnet color....

I gave the dozen shown here in the picture to my mother for her tree as she misplaced alot of ornies in her move...she was thrilled with them also!

The only thing i did not like about these was I only had ornies that had an iridescent finish on them...i think they would be so much better in just plain clear ornies...am hoping to make it to Hobby Lobby today to get more...


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

oh and another hint, I look for glass ornaments at yard sales and auctions, you can remove the paint but adding hot water and a lil salt to the inside and shaking it, rinse and let air dry...then you can use for whatever craft you have in mind...

I always wait til Hobby Lobby has thier clear ornaments on sale and then stock up, plan on buying as many boxes as they may have after Christmas, I also make ornies using stamps on clear acetate and then putting them inside the glass ornies, those turn out so cute also, will try to post a pic of them also


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You can also remove the mirroring on the inside of ornaments by just swirling sand around inside. We used to do that with all the ornaments that started to show wear on the mirroring. Ended up with tinted clear glass balls. very pretty.

Very cool thread. I need to go try this out


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

Those are beautiful. Great idea that I'll be remebering for next year. It would be a great project to do with my dd.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful ornaments! You did a good job. 

A few years ago I made ornaments with the neices & nephews, we used the clear ornaments & picked what ever 2 or 3 colors of craft paint & you swirl it around on the inside till the whole ornament is coated inside with color.
Those turned out really cool, I still have some I hang on my tree.

Each one is different becuase of the swirl design & of course what colors you use. The kids loved making them.


----------

